# obitorio



## lara70

Salve,

qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
Vorrei sapere il senso della parola "obitorio": sarebbe soltanto "il locale o edificio in cui si conservano i cadaveri in attesa del riconoscimento o dell'autopsia" [Garzanti] o anche il locale (spesso anesso ai cemiteri)  in cui la famiglia, gli amici ecc. vanno vedere il morto per l'ultima volta prima del suo seppellimento?

Grazie!

Lara


----------



## perfavore

lara70 said:


> Salve,
> 
> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
> Vorrei sapere il senso della parola "obitorio": sarebbe soltanto "il locale o edificio in cui si conservano i cadaveri in attesa del riconoscimento o dell'autopsia" [Garzanti] o anche il locale (spesso anesso ai cemiteri) in cui la famiglia, gli amici ecc. vanno vedere il morto per l'ultima volta prima del suo seppellimento?
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Lara


----------



## gabrigabri

lara70 said:


> Salve,
> 
> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
> Vorrei sapere il senso della parola "obitorio": sarebbe soltanto "il locale o edificio in cui si conservano i cadaveri in attesa del riconoscimento o dell'autopsia" [Garzanti] o anche il locale (spesso annesso ai cemiteri) in cui la famiglia, gli amici ecc. vanno a vedere il morto per l'ultima volta prima del suo seppellimento?
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Lara


 
Ciao!

Il Demauro riporta:

estens., camera mortuaria di un ospedale

quindi dove si recano i parenti per l'ultimo saluto.


----------



## Necsus

A me risulta che 'obitorio' è il luogo (edificio o locale) dove sono custoditi i cadaveri di persone non identificate in attesa di riconoscimento (unico motivo per cui vi avrebbero accesso i parenti) e quelli che devono essere sottoposti ad autopsia o altro, mentre l'apposito locale per l'estremo saluto prima dell'inumazione è la 'camera ardente' (dai ceri accesi).


----------



## lara70

Ok, grazie a tutti! 
Allora posso chiamare 'obitorio' l'edificio costruito appunto per ricevere il morto e quelli che vanno a fare l'ultimo saluto? Ci sono in Italia edifici cosi o soltanto locali annessi ai cemiteri o ospedali?

Grazie,
Lara


----------



## Necsus

lara70 said:


> Ok, grazie a tutti!
> Allora posso chiamare 'obitorio' l'edificio costruito appunto per ricevere il morto e quelli che vanno a fare l'ultimo saluto? Ci sono in Italia edifici cosi o soltanto locali annessi ai cemiteri o ospedali?


Secondo me no. Ripeto che per quanto ne so, i parenti non vanno a dare l'ultimo saluto al 'caro estinto' in _obitorio_, ma nella _camera ardente_.


----------



## pomar

La sala annessa agli ospedali viene chiamata comunemente camera mortuaria e non ci sono ceri, che io ricordi. L'ultimo saluto si dà normalmente in casa se la persona è morta in casa, o all'ospedale, se è morta lì. da noi non si fanno le cerimonie in apposite sale come si vede nei film americani.


----------



## Necsus

pomar said:


> La sala annessa agli ospedali viene chiamata comunemente camera mortuaria e non ci sono ceri, che io ricordi. L'ultimo saluto si dà normalmente in casa se la persona è morta in casa, o all'ospedale, se è morta lì. da noi non si fanno le cerimonie in apposite sale come si vede nei film americani.


Grazie del contributo, pomar. Però la domanda di Lara riguardava il termine 'obitorio', e io continuo a ritenere che non sia utilizzabile per definire questa camera, ardente o mortuaria che sia. Quanto ai ceri, c'erano..! Almeno per un tempo sufficiente ad attribuire il nome all'ambiente, se anche poi fossero scomparsi, non per questo saremmo costretti a farli scomparire anche dal nome, credo.


----------



## pomar

Necsus said:


> Grazie del contributo, pomar. Però la domanda di Lara riguardava il termine 'obitorio', e io continuo a ritenere che non sia utilizzabile per definire questa camera, ardente o mortuaria che sia. Quanto ai ceri, c'erano..! Almeno per un tempo sufficiente ad attribuire il nome all'ambiente, se anche poi fossero scomparsi, non per questo saremmo costretti a farli scomparire anche dal nome, credo.


Hai ragione Necsus, la domanda di Lara riguardava l'uso del termine "obitorio", che non si usa in quel senso, sono d'accordo. A me pare che tra le tre parole ci sia una sorte di gradazione di "crudezza":
obitorio - ambito medico-legale;
camera mortuaria - ambito ospedaliero (funge anche da camera ardente);
camera ardente - in casa, in cimitero e anche in qualche istituzione (Parlamento, Municipio).
Mi sbaglio?


----------



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,
anche a me questa cosa interessa particolarmente.
Mi chiedo quale sia la differenza sostanziale tra *obitorio* e *camera mortuaria.*
La mia situazione è particolare perché trattandosi di una piccola città, non c'è una vera e propria camera mortuaria ma l'ambulatorio medico (l'unico) funge da obitorio.
Da quanto ho capito, nella camera mortuaria, fanno la vestizione.
Nell'obitorio invece?
Grazie mille in anticipo.
Raffa


----------



## bubu7

Ciao raffa. 
Necsus lo spiega bene in questo suo intervento.
Aggiungo che, secondo il GRADIT, _camera mortuaria_ è sinonimo di _camera ardente_.


----------



## lara70

Ciao, 
grazie a tutti!
Ho capito adesso. La mia domanda è stata motivata dalla lettura di L. Benevolo (_L'architettura nel nuovo millenio_), che nomina "obitorio" un edificio in Spagna con tutte le funzioni di camera mortuaria (o ardente). Il testo di Benevolo non spiega se questo "obitorio" avrebbe anche la funzione di un obitorio nel senso che avete spiegato (medico-legale).

Grazie,
Lara


----------



## Necsus

Lieto di essere stato utile, Lara.


----------



## Neuromante

Stavo per farvi una domanda sul argomento per una cosa che mi ha colpito ma alla fine o visto che tutto viene per un edificio nella Spagna. E allora aprofito per spiegare, spero, un pò:

Ho cercato "obitorio" sul mio dizzionario (Spagnolo si capisce) è non lo trovai. Ma si usa. Dobrebbe essere l´atto di vegliare il morto, penso, ma si è stesso fino al locale dove si fa, anche se la parola giusta e anche la usata più spesso è Tanatorio, che nemeno trovo. Questa pure la trovi sulla segnalettica stradale.
Ad ogni caso, si trovano negli ospedali, in palazzi apositi e anche in tante chiese. Constituiti da una, due o tante camere ardenti (Da noi "capillas ardientes" cioè "capelle ardenti")

E adesso la mia domanda, da voi non si vegliano i morti in chiesa? Perche questo è propio l´origine dei Tanatorio/obitorio avere il cadavere vicino il posto dove sará fatta la cerimonia. Anche se si veglia in casa, qualche ora, da solito, la fara nella capella ardente.

Scusate il mio italiano non propio spontaneo.


----------



## Necsus

Neuromante said:


> Stavo per farvi una domanda su questo argomento per una cosa che mi ha colpito, ma alla fine ho visto che tutto nasce da un edificio in Spagna. E allora approfitto per spiegare, spero, un po':
> ho cercato "obitorio" sul mio dizzionario (spagnolo, si capisce) e non l'ho trovato. Ma si usa. Dovrebbe essere l´atto di vegliare il morto, penso, ma definisce anche il locale dove si fa, anche se la parola giusta e anche la usata più spesso è tanatorio, che nemmeno trovo . Questa compare anche sulla segnalettica stradale.
> In ogni caso, si trovano negli ospedali, in palazzi appositi e anche in tante chiese, constituiti da una, due o più camere ardenti (da noi "capillas ardientes" cioè "cappelle ardenti")
> 
> E adesso la mia domanda: da voi non si vegliano i morti in chiesa? Perché è proprio questa l´origine del tanatorio/obitorio: avere il cadavere vicino al posto dove sarà svolta la cerimonia. Anche se si veglia in casa, qualche ora, di solito, la passa nella capella ardente.
> 
> Scusate il mio italiano non proprio fluente.


Ciao, Neuromante. A me non risulta che in Italia si facciano veglie funebri in chiesa, o quantomeno non ne ho avuta esperienza diretta, ma sentiamo cosa dicono gli altri.
Comunque nel dizionario della RAE 'tanatorio' c'è:
*1. *m. Edificio en que son depositados los cadáveres durante las horas que preceden a su inhumación o cremación.


----------



## pomar

Parlo della mia esperienza, perché magari ci possono essere usi locali diversi: in chiesa, che io sappia, si fa solo la messa (normalmente _corpore praesenti_) e i parenti ricevono le condoglianze prima e dopo la messa. Dopo di che si trasporta la bara in cimitero e normalmente si procede subito all'inumazione. Nella mia città c'è una chiesa (o capella) anche in cimitero e molte messe vengono fatte direttamente lì.
So che in qualche cimitero, oltre alla chiesa cattolica, esiste un locale dove si possono fare cerimonie laiche o di altre religioni. Nella mia città se ne è parlato, ma per il momento non esiste. Forse Neuromante si riferisce a questo tipo di locale?
L'ultimo saluto al defunto, prima che la bara sia chiusa, si dà normalmente nella camera mortuaria annessa all'ospedale o in casa (dipende da dove è morto).


----------



## Neuromante

No. Sono camere apossite per la veglia, con ingresso diverso a la chiesa. Certo, solo per quelli dalla fede se si parla di chiese. E poi, in quelli comunali, c´è la capella adatta per qualunque religione. Senza simboli troppo evidenti.
Uno si riferisce al tanatoio di una chiesa o ospedale(Un locale aposito) o il tanatorio comunale (Un edificio con tanto di capella, bar, fioraio etc e diverse camere per la veglia da ogni morto, da noi otto camere in tutto)


----------



## pomar

Non credo proprio che esistano edifici simili in Italia. Altrimenti lo avrei visto almeno alla televisione....


----------



## furs

Obitorio e camera mortuaria sono in pratica la stessa cosa, e sono i locali (di solito in ambito ospedaliero, a volte presso un cimitero) dove la salma viene portata immediatamente dopo il decesso, in attesa che vengano espletate le formalita' burocratiche necessarie per l'inumazione o la cremazione. A volte (e non in tutte le citta', per quanto mi risulta), viene recitato un rosario nella camera mortuaria (in Piemonte lo chiamano 'corona'), di solito nel qual caso a volte si accendono ceri, ecc.  Altre volte questo viene fatto in una chiesa.
Quando le formalita' sono state completate, di solito (ma non necessariamente) viene fatto un servizio funebre in chiesa, con la bara chiusa, che comprende una messa e la benedizione della salma, dopodiche' la bara viene avviata al cimero o al crematorio.
In Italia non esistono le 'funeral homes' all'americana, perche' la legge non permette di operare sulle salme in ambito extra ospedaliero, e comunque la cosiddetta 'imbalsamazione' non fa parte delle nostre tradizioni.  Alcune agenzie di onoranze funebri, tuttavia, almeno qui in zona Milano, si sono attrezzate per offrire una ''cerimonia di estremo saluto" in un ambito privato (qui un esempio: http://www.impresasansiro.it/flyer.pdf).


----------

